# How to Make Photo Mosaics?



## photobeast (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Guys,
I am new to this forum, however I thought I would get all of you expert opinions on the topic.  I am thinking about offering a new service/product to my customers that I guess is being called a photo mosaic.

I would love to know how Picture Mosaics does this (to see examples of what I mean go to their Gallery). Does anyone know how to do this easily in PhotoShop CS5? Or know of high end programs I can download that will output these files in layered PSD or other workable format.

I just think this would be a great item to offer brides to be, and for other large events... and not to say generate some additional $$. I have contacted Picture Mosaics to see if there software is for sale, it is not. However, they said they do have a discounted rate for photographers, but if I could do this myself and create the quality that that do it would be great. The few photo mosaic programs that I have tried do not seem to be getting quality and feel of a "true" mosaic.

Any idea or insight would be great!

Thanks,
Will Gardner


----------



## photobeast (Jun 22, 2010)

Did I post this in the correct spot? 
I am really hoping for some feed back guys and gals

Thanks Will


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2010)

I suspect few photographers would use this technique, and I think you would be better served finding a graphic arts forum for your query.


----------



## photobeast (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you think it would be a good product? do you think it would sell?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 22, 2010)

there is a filter on photoshop to do this.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you on a Mac?

MacOSaiX - Mosaics for Mac OS X

Page personnelle de Pierre Chatelier - MozoDojo

Are you on Windows?

Do what I did and use Google.....


----------



## photobeast (Jun 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, I am not on a mac...
However where is this filter for photoshop?

I really appreciate all the help


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 22, 2010)

im at work so i dont have the ps with me here.  I believe it is under noise?


----------



## photobeast (Jun 22, 2010)

I see the mosaic feature under the filter pixelate, but that just makes a blocky photo, it doesn't make the photo out other selected small photos ... or am I not looking in the right spot?


----------

